
Andrew Ng: Artificial Intelligence Is the New Electricity (2017) - baus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21EiKfQYZXc
======
baus
What I found interesting about this talk is that Ng is very explicit about the
fact that companies like Baidu launched products simply to collect data with
the intention of monetizing the data (through AI). I know this is obviously
the case, but I've never heard it stated so explicitly from someone in his
position of influence.

He also mentions that ad targeting is probably the most profitable application
of AI

